# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Cila kuzhinë ju pëlqen?

## tim

mua te gjitha

----------


## cristal

hi.......kurse mua me pelqen guzhina shqipetare vetem.......dhe italjanja

----------


## gjithcka asgje

edhe mua te gjitha me pelqejne
se kur i pelqen te gjitha te ngopet syri dhe nuk do asnjeren pastaj keshtu qe i ruan linjat pa problem fare

----------


## ICE

Kuzhina ITALIANE eshte njish !!!
Po edhe Shqipetarja s 'eshte e keqe !

----------


## alvi

Taljone, Sllave dhe kineze!

----------


## noke

kuzhina e mamase eshte me emira ne bote,nuk besoj se eshte kush kunder?????

----------


## zeus

--------------------------------------------------------

Me e mira dihet qe eshte ajo italiane ...
... po kuzhina e mamase eshte kuzhina e mamase!

--------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Genti^Itali

Kuzhina Italjane-Greke & Shqiptare tjerat spara i kam shum qef.

----------


## @ngel_EyEs

une se kam problem
vetem te jete e shijshme/ dhe well presented :P se te gjitha guzhinat i ha....

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Pervec kuzhines shqiptare, me pelqen shume ajo
 meksikanja... perdorin shume ereza, ato po  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Greke .dhe shqiptare,urrej kinezen.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ajo me dritare nga rruga.

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *......urrej kinezen.*


E vetmja gje me duket qe kemi rene dakort keto kohet e fundit...

Kuzhina ...Shqiptare, Italiane ( e cila eshte me e larmishmja ), Greke...........dhe me ne fund dua te vleresoj ne maksimum kuzhinen Franceze. Pak e kam frekuentuar por eshte klas me vete..... :shkelje syri:

----------


## StterollA

Kuzhina tradicjonale shqiptare dhe ajo italiane.

----------


## FJORIN

Kuzhina me e mire ne te gjitha anet eshte francezja, dhe ne shkolla qe mesohet baza eshte francezja

POR SI KUZHINA E MAMASE NUK KA

----------


## FLEUR

Mua me pelqen shume kuzhina italiane(receta te te ciles gatuaj shume)Por patjeter alta societa eshte kuzhina franceze.Perpiqem te bej receta te saj, por ja vlen me teper ne kohe feste ose ndonje darke speciale(kerkon shume kohe).
Me pelqen dhe paela spanjolle(nje pjate e mrekullushme)

----------


## leci

Greke,italiane dhe shqiptare(si shume yndyre)
Kuzhina francese shijohet vetem ne ristorantet elegante
ajo meksikane shume djegese
indiane shume aroma
Ne Gjermani,Angli dhe Austri kam ngrene panine per nje muaj.
Ne Egjypt kam ngrene mire.
Thailandese ashtu-ashtu
Ajo spanjolle me pelqen jasht mase.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Mua gjithnji me ka terhequr ajo Francezja, me bente shume pershtypje ai dedikimi e tejkaluar i tyre per ta bere pjaten sa me te bukur me nje aparence sa me terheqese e sa me elegante dhe qe eshte teper pikante. Ngopja syrit eshte gjysme e urise thone....mgjth kjo nuk apklikohet per te tere.
Mbaj mend kur isha ne Paris me nje shoqen time, mori supe ajo per fillim dhe nderkohe kamarjeri i sjellen asaj lugen po nje luge mikroskopike me te vogel se luge e kafese dhe nje supe qe patjeter ishte e servirur me pikatore, aq pak kishte, dhe kjo qe i shfryhej kamarjerit-kam udhetuar per 6 ore nga Amerika, jam rraskapitur ne aeroport duke pritur ne radhe, jam ngrire duke pritur per taksin, uria me ka kaluar ne faza te paimagjinueshme per trurin tend francez, ndaj me sill nje supe me permasa normale te ngroh kockat se kam per te shembur ketu para kembeve te tua. 
Sa here qe e kujtoj ate skene fytyra serioze e shoqes time qe i fliste anglisht duke i tundur gishtin para fytyres kamarjerit e qe ky i gjori nuk i kuptonte gje prej gjeje,  gajasem fare. 
Te na falni qe dola nga tema po sa here qe permendet Franca dhe cdo gje ne lidhje me te, ky eveniment eshte e pamundur ti shpetoje kujteses time.
E si perfundim kuzhina Franceze eshte e preferuara ime.

Kaltersi.

----------


## kolombi

Kuzhina Evropiane nuk krahasohet me asnje.
Ato qe kam pare ne restorantet e Ecuador,Peru,Bolivi,nuk dua tjua tregoj se do tmerroheshit.
Columbia me mire vetem se kur ne Bogota porosita nje supe pule gjeta brenda ne pjate kemben e kaposhit ,dhe bertita sa u tremb dhe kamarieri.
Venezuela gjithashtu jo keq.
Haiti,pisllik i madh.
Rep Domenicane ja vlente.Restorantet bregdetare te Puntacana ishin te mrekullueshme ,jo me kot ai ishte nga vendet e preferuara te Pres Clinton.

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *Greke .dhe shqiptare,urrej kinezen.*


 :buzeqeshje:  E urrej dhe une kinezen sa s'ka ku me te vej. Ma c'pifin  Amerikanet kur i shikoj sa shume e shijojn..lol

Gjithashtu Greke dhe Shqiptare jan te preferuarat e mia.

----------

